

Hello, Stormpath - rdegges
https://stormpath.com/blog/hello-stormpath

======
Jemaclus
Might wanna start off with telling us what Stormpath is rather than burying
that info halfway down the page. You seem awfully concerned that nobody knows
what Stormpath is, but then you don't really tell us until 10 paragraphs in.

Congrats on the new gig, though.

